
Clojure for Lispers - tosh
http://jafingerhut.github.io/clojure-info/clojure-for-lispers-transcript.txt
======
hvuvvvjkvvhj
He sure likes certain phrases. In particular the phrase "in particular" which
he uses 16 times.

